# Saarbrücken bei Nacht



## brillenboogie (13. Februar 2010)

bin inzwischen auch im kreise der erleuchteten, meinen kollegen ist aber leider noch kein licht aufgegangen. daher suche ich mitfahrer für nächtliche streifzüge! hauptanliegen abfahrtsorientierte trailbeleuchtung, tempo bergauf u.a. dank 1,5 monaten zwangspause wegen influenza und herzproblemen eher mäßig. heimrevier schwarzenberg-bartenberg-stiefel aber offen für alles...

ride on
tim


----------



## puremalt (13. Februar 2010)

Willkommen Erleuchteter,

da wär ich dabei. Wohne in Brebach.
Hast du einen bestimmten Tag im Sinn oder nach Lust und Laune?

Martin

P.S. zum Fredtitel fällt mir grade ein: von der Band "Saarbrück libre" gibt's einen Song: "Endstation Sehnsucht, Saarbrigge by night"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klinger (14. Februar 2010)

Dann macht mal einen vernünftigen Terminvorschlag!!!


----------



## brillenboogie (14. Februar 2010)

freut mich, daß ihr dabei seid! kennen uns ja schon von verschiedenen veranstaltungen letztes jahr. ist der manu nicht auch aus sb?
was termine angeht bin ich sehr flexibel. wäre insgesamt eher für "nach lust, laune und wetterbericht"!
jetzt am dienstag würd mir gut passen, z.b. ab 18 uhr. 
routenmäßig könnte zunächst mal jeder seine hometrailrunde anführen.
werd gleich mal die streckenverhältnisse prüfen!

gruß
tim


----------



## Klinger (14. Februar 2010)

Wenns wettermäßig passt (keine Lust auf Badddsch!) bin ich am Di dabei, allerdings nur mit kleinem Licht (bin halt noch nicht so erleuchtet)


----------



## HardRock07 (15. Februar 2010)

Hi Ho

Also wenn du mir nen Treffpunkt sagst wäre Ich ab und an mal dabei.
Kommt eben auf die Schicht an, die ich hab.
Wenn ich mal Frühschicht habe, meld ich mich hier noch mal .

MfG Manu


----------



## brillenboogie (15. Februar 2010)

badddsch ist im moment kein problem, eher eis. nicht alles so gut fahrbar





: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/575011
aber ne unterhaltsame 3 stunden runde ist trotzdem kein problem.  ausgangspunkt für meine hausrunde wäre der waldparkplatz am totobad (straße zum totobad/tc blau-weiß hoch, in der letzten kurve am graffiti rechts in den wald bis zum kleinen kreisel) . dort könnte man sich dienstag 18.00 treffen.

gruß
tim


----------



## brillenboogie (15. Februar 2010)




----------



## onlyforchicks (15. Februar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
mein Kumpel und ich gehen morgen auch um 18 uhr biken. Allerdings werden wir wohl eher im St.ingberter Wald zu finden sein. Aber vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal. 

Gruss aus den saarländischen Wäldern


----------



## puremalt (16. Februar 2010)

Hey Tim,
ich hätt heut Lust. Bin schon ein halbes Jahr nicht mehr in der Gegend gefahren, da ich so viel im Westen rumköllere.

Also 18.00. Totobad ?

Noch wer?
Unterbelichteten kann ich auch ein Lampe leihen.


----------



## brillenboogie (16. Februar 2010)

ich will auf jeden fall fahren. der andrang ist allerdings bescheiden. klinger hat abgesagt, georg hat sich nicht mehr gemeldet und mein kollege martin hat keine zeit. der rest tappt wie gesagt noch im dunkeln.
naja, bin um 18.00 an besagtem treffpunkt - schaun wir mal, wer noch da ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## k.wein (17. Februar 2010)

Nächste Woche wäre auch dabei, habe diese Woche Mittagschicht. 
Gruß.
        Karsten


----------



## Parabike (17. Februar 2010)

Wäre nächste Woche auch dabei. Ideal wären Montag, Mittwoch oder Freitag.

Viele Grüße


----------



## puremalt (17. Februar 2010)

Hey super, Sektion SB wird aktiv 

War gestern 'ne sehr schöne Schneetour bei optimalen Bedingungen. Schwarzenberg, Bartenberg, Stiefel. 
Obwohl ich die Gegend kenne, hat mich Tim doch mit einigen neuen Trails überrascht.

@Köllervalleys: eure XXL-Ost-Tour wird ereignisreich, versprochen!

Bis nächste Woche (Mo + Di kann ich allerdings nicht mit)


----------



## brillenboogie (17. Februar 2010)

hat echt spaß gemacht! astreiner erster nightride bei perfekten bedingungen. mehr davon!


----------



## Parabike (22. Februar 2010)

Wie schaut`s aus? Ich wäre startklar für heute Mittwoch oder Freitag


----------



## brillenboogie (22. Februar 2010)

heute und/oder freitag wär ich dabei. könnte halt ne schlammschlacht werden. wo und wann willst du fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Parabike (22. Februar 2010)

Na bestens ... dann würde ich sagen heute und Freitag 
Ich wäre so ab 18 Uhr startklar. Wo wir fahren würde ich abhängig davon machen wie der Boden aussieht. Grundsätzlich find ich Schlammschlachten garnicht so wild. Eventuell bekomme ich auch noch 1-2 Kollegen aktiviert.


----------



## brillenboogie (22. Februar 2010)

heute ab 18.00 geht klar! gerne wieder treffpunkt s.o. und schwarzenberg-bartenberg-stiefel runde oder dein vorschlag!?
freitag wohl doch eher nicht weil ordentlich wind und 10° = anderer sport!
samstag [email protected] hom!
so, muß jetzt mal was schaffen...


----------



## Parabike (22. Februar 2010)

Habe noch drei Kollegen die mitkommen würden --> 19 Uhr Schwarzenberg?


----------



## brillenboogie (22. Februar 2010)

muß wahrscheinlich wegen technischem defekt absagen. hab grad gesehen, daß an meinem hinteren laufrad eine speiche fehlt und das teil nicht wirklich rund läuft. muß wohl am we verloren gegangen sein. natürlich hab ich keine passende ersatzspeiche (mavic crossline system). versuche noch ersatz zu besorgen.
wenn ich um 19.00 nicht da bin hats nicht geklappt...


----------



## Parabike (22. Februar 2010)

Ok!


----------



## k.wein (22. Februar 2010)

Ich kann ab morgen jeden Abend. Heute leider nicht. Mir ist gerade ein Weisheitszahn abhanden gekommen. 
Gruß.
        Karsten


----------



## Parabike (22. Februar 2010)

Komm mit vielleicht finden wir einen im Wald 
Heute sind wir auf jeden Fall zu dritt und wer Freitag alles mitkommt wird sich noch rausstellen.

Gute Besserung


----------



## Parabike (22. Februar 2010)

19 Uhr sind zu dritt und Abfahrt


----------



## ChrizZZz (22. Februar 2010)

Soo, gerade angekommmen. War ganz lustig.. bis auf den Rest Schnee/ Eis 
Hoffe die Tage gehts wieder los


----------



## Parabike (23. Februar 2010)

2,5h die auf jeden Fall nach Wiederholung schreien. 
Freitag gleiche Zeit und gleicher Treffpunkt??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikedude001 (23. Februar 2010)

Habt ihr das schon gesehen??

www.bikeatnight.de 

Start Samstag um 18:30


----------



## Parabike (23. Februar 2010)

Schon gesehen, allerdings bei mir nicht möglich da ich Samstag auf Sonntag Nachts arbeiten muss.


----------



## ChrizZZz (23. Februar 2010)

Parabike schrieb:


> 2,5h die auf jeden Fall nach Wiederholung schreien.
> Freitag gleiche Zeit und gleicher Treffpunkt??



Jopp 

Dann fahren wir das nächste mal aber zusammen nach Homburg!


----------



## brillenboogie (1. März 2010)

so, nachdem meine gabel wieder da ist und ich meiner freundin ihr hinterrad geklaut hab bin ich wieder einsatzbereit. unglaublich, wie lang mavic braucht, um ein paar speichen zu liefern.
hätte ab morgen im prinzip jeden abend zeit. macht mal nen vorschlag!
hoffentlich machen jetzt die sturmschäden keinen strich durch die rechnung...


----------



## Klinger (1. März 2010)

Ich lade dann mal die Akkus, falls ich doch mal Zeit hätte....


----------



## Theo1 (1. März 2010)

brillenboogie schrieb:


> so, nachdem meine gabel wieder da ist und ich meiner freundin ihr hinterrad geklaut hab bin ich wieder einsatzbereit. unglaublich, wie lang mavic braucht, um ein paar speichen zu liefern.
> hätte ab morgen im prinzip jeden abend zeit. macht mal nen vorschlag!
> hoffentlich machen jetzt die sturmschäden keinen strich durch die rechnung...



Hallo Tim
Die brauchen da sehr la.......nge dafür .
Aber da hammer uns ja schon in Dabo drüber unterhalten.
Meine waren die Woche auch schon wieder bedürftig zur Überholung.
Ich sag nur " Nie Nie " wieder Mavic Laufräder.
Immer gut wenn man mehrere Räder im Haus hatt, selbst wenns das der Frau zum Schlachten ist .

Grüsse Theo


----------



## Parabike (2. März 2010)

Diese Woche wird es wohl nichts werden. Bevor ich den Wald im dunkeln befahre schau ich mir lieber die Strecken bei Tageslicht an. Das was ich gestern gesehen habe als ich mit meinem Hund im Wald war sah verheerend aus.


----------



## Parabike (2. März 2010)

da will ich im dunkeln nicht lang

http://img682.imageshack.us/g/bild0232.jpg/


----------



## brillenboogie (2. März 2010)

werden morgen mal ne afterwork runde machen. 18.00 totobad waldparkplatz (siehe post 7) - sturmschaden gutachten erstellen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Parabike (3. März 2010)

Ab nächster Woche bin ich auch wieder am Start.


----------



## brillenboogie (3. März 2010)

feierabend wetterbedingt vorverlegt - gehen jetzt gleich auf tour. hab die woche aber weiterhin abends zeit, macht also ruhig mal vorschläge!

@theo: die speichen kamen dann doch überraschend schneller als angekündigt - das rad läuft wieder. in zukunft werde ich aber auch konventionell eingespeichte laufräder bevorzugen.


----------



## ChrizZZz (3. März 2010)

Schade, wäre wohl heute Abend mitgekommen.
Wie sehen die Wege denn aus?


----------



## brillenboogie (3. März 2010)

sorry, dachte es kommt keiner - nächstes mal...
war nur 2 stündchen um den schwarzenberg unterwegs. die forstwege sind geräumt und die trails auf der seite zur uni hin sind auch frei. auf der seite richtung scheidt sieht es ziemlich wüst aus. viele entwurzelte bäume auf den trails. hoffentlich ändert sich das bald, sonst muß die stihl in den rucksack!
wenn du in den nächsten tagen fahren willst, sag bescheid!


----------



## ChrizZZz (3. März 2010)

Hey,... 
dann scheint es ja nur halb so schlimm zu sein wie wir dachten.
Zumindest dort.

Habe momentan noch keine Tourentaugliche Beleuchtung... sowas sollte man
dann schon auf die Spätnachmittage oder WOchenende verschieben.

(..und mein Rahmen mal wiederkommt !!! )

Sonst immer gern!!!


----------



## brillenboogie (14. März 2010)

wollte heute abend mal wieder ne runde fahren. bin um 19.00 an besagtem parkplatz. geplanter umfang ca. 3 stunden ohne hetze - war ne anstrengende woche...
tim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## k.wein (15. März 2010)

Hallo,
ich könnte diese Woche ne Nachtfahrt machen.
Hat jemand Zeit ?
Gruß.
       Karsten


----------



## brillenboogie (16. März 2010)

bei mir sieht es für den rest der woche leider schlecht aus. nächste woche aber gern wieder! ansonsten kann ich nur empfehlen mal allein zu fahren, war schon sehr lustig vorgestern. wusste eigentlich gar nicht warum ich mich so unwohl fühlte, bin aber trotzdem gefahren wie auf der flucht.
tim


----------



## PirateSB (17. März 2010)

werde noch ne kleine runde fahren, ca. 2 stunden rum. zeitlich bin ich flexibel, wäre ab ca. 17:30 in sb city startklar hat jemand lust?


----------



## brillenboogie (30. März 2010)

hätte die woche mal wieder lust auf ne nachtfahrt! wie siehts aus?!


----------



## georgh (30. März 2010)

Wenns Wetter passt-wär nicht abgeneigt!
Biste fit mein junger Freund )
Gruß Georg


----------



## k.wein (30. März 2010)

Warum wollt ihr immer fahren, wenn ich Mittagschicht habe 
Gruß.
         Karsten


----------



## brillenboogie (31. März 2010)

georg, du weißt doch, ich bin ne krücke! aber du wartest ja immer ungemein rücksichtsvoll auf mich. wir könnten ja mal zur abwechslung ne runde in meinem revier fahren. wie wäre es morgen abend? startpunkt wäre entweder bei mir oder an besagtem parkplatz (siehe post #7), rückweg übers grumbachtal. was meinste?

gruß
tim


----------



## georgh (31. März 2010)

Soo bin ich halt 
Wäre morgen zu haben!!
Hoffe nur,es bleibt trocken!
Hier oben ist der Wald mmt.eher Sperrgebiet!!
Werd mal den MW anhauen,ob er auch Freigang bekommt!!

Bis denn,Gruß Georg


----------



## brillenboogie (1. April 2010)

moin!
wetter sieht ja ganz gut aus. muß mich nur noch erholen bis heut abend, war gestern gefühlte 20 stunden auf dem wasser.
ab 18.00 würd mir passen!
tim
ps: immer hinter dem guide bleiben!


----------



## brillenboogie (1. April 2010)

so! 
für eventuelle interessenten: treffpunkt 18.00 waldparkplatz totobad (siehe post #7). ca. 3 stunden, gemütlich hoch und trailorientiert runter!
gruß
tim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## georgh (2. April 2010)

Hab gestern wieder was gelernt
Wie konnt so nem alten Hasen dass passieren
Aber das Jahr und die schönen Trails sind ja noch lang

Gruß Georg


----------



## Klinger (3. April 2010)

Ich finde das schon merkwürdig das wir Saarbrigger (und nähere Umgebung) dann samstags in die eine Richtung (zB Köllertal) oder die andere Richtung (zB Mandelbachtal) fahren weil offensichtlich in SB nix ab geht!!


----------



## brillenboogie (3. April 2010)

von mir aus können wir gerne mal in (und um) sb fahren. da kommen schon auch paar leute zusammen. bin mir nur nicht so sicher, ob dir das reicht - 90 km werdens dann nicht unbedingt. war zwar gut heute mit den rgb´lern und der zusatzführung durch die köllertaler, aber ich brauch die transfer flachetappen nicht unbedingt. 
on topic: will montag abend nochmal ne beleuchtete runde machen, so ab 19.00 - jemand dabei?

gruß
tim


----------



## k.wein (3. April 2010)

Kommt aufs Tempo an .
Gruß.
          Karsten


----------



## brillenboogie (6. April 2010)

wie siehts denn aus die woche? die trails wollen gefahren werden - wieder so schön heute!


----------



## georgh (6. April 2010)

Hey Tim
Werde morgen(Mittwoch) nach der Mittagschicht!!
mit Licht und Buddy's in den Wald stechen!
Abfahrt 22Uhr ZF Werk3!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

What up??


----------



## brillenboogie (7. April 2010)

moin georg!
hört sich gut an, wird mir aber zu spät - da kann ich ja auf dem rückweg gleich arbeiten gehen.
ich glaube, ich werde einen neuen fred eröffnen - saarbrücken bei tag und bei nacht. wenn die sonne scheint ist es schließlich auch ganz schön!
gruß
tim


----------



## georgh (7. April 2010)

Soo isses!
Fahre in der Sonne zur Arbeit
und zur Krönung einen Night-Ride!!

Herz-watt willste mehr??


----------



## brillenboogie (7. April 2010)

augen auf bei der berufswahl! heute wieder schön 3 stündchen unterwegs. traumhaft bei dem wetter und endlich wieder trockene, griffige trails!
wollen am samstag mit paar kollegen bei mir fahren - da musst du doch nicht arbeiten?!

gruß
tim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## georgh (8. April 2010)

Jein!!Müsste (bis 12 Uhr )
Werde aber ( kurzentschlossen ) an einem
Fichtenmoped-Führerschein-Lehrgang teilnehmen.
Der Wald (unsere Trails)wollen ja fachgerecht vom Unrat
der im Wege liegt,befreit werden!!
Bei mir gehts erst ab So.Mittag 13Uhr ( vorher Arbeiten!! )

Gestern Nacht-Trailpatrouillie in Spicheren/Sonnenberg!
Oh GottSonnenberg/Felsenwege und Co
Da war woll Bombenangriff und Gr0ßmaschinenalarm

Vieles nicht fahrbar oder sogar gesperrt

Hoffe , die machen da vorran--die Sonne kommt !


----------



## Koohgie (12. April 2010)

da passiert schon seit zwei wochen kaum was...is zum kotzen....


----------



## Markus (MW) (12. April 2010)

Klinger schrieb:


> Ich finde das schon merkwürdig das wir Saarbrigger (und nähere Umgebung) dann samstags in die eine Richtung (zB Köllertal) oder die andere Richtung (zB Mandelbachtal) fahren weil offensichtlich in SB nix ab geht!!



Saarbrücken wird völlig überbewertet 

Werde mich nächste Woche mal in Eure Richtung orientieren.


----------



## brillenboogie (12. April 2010)

freunde der nacht, wie wärs mit ner runde morgen abend? ab 19.30 wäre gut! meldet euch zahlreich, hab allein immer angst im dunklen wald...


----------



## Koohgie (12. April 2010)

brillenboogie schrieb:


> wie siehts denn aus die woche? die trails wollen gefahren werden - wieder so schön heute!



wo issn dat bild entstanden?


----------



## brillenboogie (13. April 2010)

ich gebs auf, weil 





Klinger schrieb:


> offensichtlich in SB nix ab geht!!


@ cocu: kirkel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brillenboogie (11. Juli 2010)

the lonesome cowboy is back! 
bei den momentan vorherrschenden tagestemperaturen fliegt mir regelmässig die sicherung raus. da würden sich die kühlen abendstunden anbieten! programm wie gehabt gemütlich hoch, spaßig runter...
mittwoch 22 uhr startort siehe post #7 (gerne alternativvorschläge) - enttäuscht mich nicht wieder!

see you in the dark!
tim


----------



## Duplex- (12. Juli 2010)

servus leute wäre da auch gerne mal bei na kleinen rund dabei   

  grüße aus sb city


----------



## puremalt (14. Juli 2010)

Sofern uns bis dahin nicht der Himmel auf den Kopf fällt, werde ich wohl auch kommen.


----------



## puremalt (14. Juli 2010)

Der Niederschlagsradar bei meteox.de nötigt mich zum Kneifen.

So long.


----------



## brillenboogie (14. Juli 2010)

fällt wegen übermässiger beteiligung aus...


----------



## Jobal (21. Juli 2010)

Muss es nachts sein? Hätte zur Zeit über Tag Zeit bis 15:00Uhr. Wer Lust hat kann mich ja mal per PM kontaktieren.

Komme aus Igb

Gruß Jobal


----------



## Laktatbolzen (22. September 2010)

Guten Abend zusammen,

hab gestern einen guten alten Bekannten aus meiner Aktivenzeit an der Saar getroffen gelle Puremalt  
Wir hatten das Gespräch vom guten alten Mittwochstreff und haben beschlossen diesen Winter wieder öfter zusammen zu fahren wer hätte denn noch lust die Wälder bei Nacht unsicher zu machen??

Gruß Tilo


----------



## Parabike (23. September 2010)

Wäre mit mindestens zwei Mann dabei und wenns wieder Mittwochs sein sollte würde das Ideal passen


----------



## brillenboogie (23. September 2010)

mittwoch passt mir auch gut. hab aber leider wieder bißchen huddel mit der pumpe, muß also je nach tagesform schauen was geht und bin tendenziell (noch) langsamer als sonst...


----------



## puremalt (23. September 2010)

Dabei ! 
Tag ist mir egal. Zeit: nicht vor 18 Uhr.

@Tim: oh Gott, noch langsamer? 

@Hardliner: willkommen zurück im aktiven Lager

@all: Tempovorgabe meinerseits: Senioren-II-mäßig
(was natürlich so manches heißen kann)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## k.wein (23. September 2010)

Hallo Jungs , 
ich bin auch wieder auf dem Rad. Ich werde morgen ( Freitag ) um 19:15 einen kleinen Nightride mit Spichboy starten. Treffpunkt ist bei mir zu Hause, da wir noch kurz das Bike von Spichboy tunen müssen.
Vielleicht hat jemand Lust . Alternativ können wir gegen 19:45 an der Schleuse in Güdingen sein.
Wird auf jeden Fall gemütlich, ich bin sozusagen Neueinsteiger.
Gruß.
        Karsten


----------



## Klinger (23. September 2010)

...noch langsamer??
...nicht nach 18:00??
...nicht unter 15 Grad??

Da käme sogar ich nochmal vor die Hütte!

@ k.wein: morje räähnts laut Kachelmann.


----------



## Laktatbolzen (23. September 2010)

Servus zusammen !!

also Mittwochs geht es bei mir leider nicht mehr :-((( Da ist seit einem Jahr Saunatag 
Aber sonst könnte ich an jedem anderen Tag der Woche.
@ K.Wein Wenn es morgen net regnet bin ich um 20 uhr an der Schleuse würde das bei Euch passen?

Gruß Tilo


----------



## Blocko (23. September 2010)

...war gerade um 21.00uhr recht neblig an der Schleuse und im Hintergrund Blitze. Das wird morgen nicht mehr sooo nett... Aber vielleicht schaffe ich es auch mal... wobei ich Dich Tilo nicht so ausbremsen will. 

Also Licht an und Feuer frei!


----------



## Laktatbolzen (23. September 2010)

@ Blocko )) mach Dir keine Sorgen hab über ein Jahr nicht mehr richtig trainiert dieses mal gehts anders aus ;-) ach Du bist mir heute an der Saar endgegen gekommen  hast mich nicht erkannt ?


----------



## Blocko (23. September 2010)

bin nachtblind! ;-)
soooorry! war aber auch gerade so dabei meinen 30iger Schnitt im Dunkeln zu halten


----------



## Laktatbolzen (24. September 2010)

Dunkel wars noch nicht....ach egal...


----------



## Parabike (24. September 2010)

@K.Wein wo solls denn hin gehen? Hätte Lust mitzukommen allerdings habe ich heute nur mein Crossrad startklar


----------



## puremalt (24. September 2010)

Ein Haufen nacht-und tagblinder, untrainierter, kettenrauchender, herzkranker, geschraubter, kälteempfindlicher Senioren.

Herrlich, hier bin ich richtig. Das wird ein Spaß.


Aber nur, wenn's net räänt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## k.wein (24. September 2010)

Fällt bei mir wg. Regen aus.
Gruß.
           Karsten


----------



## spichboy (24. September 2010)

Heute wird in der Tat nichts draus.

Ich werde ab dem 8. Oktober jeden Freitag fahren. Ausnahmen sind Dauerregen und Temperaturen unter -10C°. Los kann ich um 19.00 Uhr d.h. 19.15 Panzer in Spicheren oder Güdingen an der Schleuse.

Wenn jemand mitfahren möchte, sehr gerne. Ziel ca. 2-3 Stunden bei "normalem" Tempo. Es soll halt jedem, der mitfährt Spaß machen.

Wohin? Bei trockenem oder gefrorenem Boden fahre ich sehr gerne in Spicheren, Alstingen und Umgebung. Wenn es geschüttet hat, ist die Ensheimer Gegend eher mein "Zuhause". Lasse mich jedoch sehr gerne führen und die Gruppe kennt sowieso mehr Trails als der Einzelne.

Wenn ich aus dem Urlaub zurück bin, werde ich wohl noch einen neuen Fred aufmachen. Ich würde mich freuen, wenn da eine nette Truppe zusammenkommt. Die Paar Touren mit Hardliner und Puremalt waren super nett. Leider ging damals der Mittwoch bei mir nicht mehr.

Vorab, hätte da jemand Interesse, der Freitags um die Zeit könnte?

Viele Grüße
Christophe


----------



## puremalt (24. September 2010)

spichboy schrieb:


> Vorab, hätte da jemand Interesse, der Freitags um die Zeit könnte?



Heftig Aufzeig


----------



## spichboy (24. September 2010)

@ Puremalt:


----------



## Blocko (24. September 2010)

spichboy schrieb:


> Vorab, hätte da jemand Interesse, der Freitags um die Zeit könnte?



klingt gut


ps: ja heute geht nix :-(


----------



## Laktatbolzen (24. September 2010)

> Zitat von spichboy
> Vorab, hätte da jemand Interesse, der Freitags um die Zeit könnte?



Anwesend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## medicus41 (24. September 2010)

2 kurze Fragen

1. Welche Beleuchtung habt ihr an euren Bikes/Helm?
2. Sind auch >40er welche zwar Grundkondition aber keine Supersportler sind willkommen. Weil....interessieren würde mich das schon auch mal

gruss
medi


----------



## Blocko (24. September 2010)

medicus41 schrieb:


> 2 kurze Fragen
> 
> 1. Welche Beleuchtung habt ihr an euren Bikes/Helm?
> 2. Sind auch >40er welche zwar Grundkondition aber keine Supersportler sind willkommen. Weil....interessieren würde mich das schon auch mal
> ...



1: ich fahre mit:
Karma
http://www.sigmasport.com/de/produkte/beleuchtung/sport_beleuchtung/karma_pro/
und
Mirage EVO Pro im NiPack
http://www.bikeonlineshop.de/product_info.php?products_id=3927

2: ich habe keine präferenzen! gerne!


----------



## spichboy (24. September 2010)

@ Hardliner ebenfalls . Mensch, da freue ich mich.

@ Medicus 41. Als Supersportler sehe ich mich nicht. Bei meinem jetztigen Trainingsstand schon gleich gar nicht. Nach meiner Erfahrung ist ein Leistungsunterschied bis zu einem gewissen Punkt kein Problem, wenn der Spaß im Vordergrund steht.  Einfach mal mitfahren und schauen wie es passt.

Zu den Lampen: Ich habe eine Lupine Wilma 18° am Helm und eine Betty am Lenker. Ist aber schon leicht übertrieben.

Den nächsten Freitag habe ich mir gerade frei gemacht. Danach müsste ich 2 Wochen pausieren, da nicht im Lande... Ich werde im Laufe der Woche hier nochmals posten. 

Euch allen ein schönes Wochenende
Christophe


----------



## Laktatbolzen (24. September 2010)

@ Medi kannst auch ohne Licht kommen die Beleuchtung von Spichboy reicht für uns alle 

was das tempo angeht wir richten uns nach dem schwächsten Glied in der Kette also keine sorge  wenn zu schnell was ich aber nicht glaube einfach melden dann wird langsam gemacht....und da wir bzw ich auch wieder einsteiger bin passt das.

Zum Licht ich hab ne Lupine Betty am Kopf 

Gruß Tilo


----------



## puremalt (24. September 2010)

Ich habe die Hellena 2.0

von www.out-led.de

Made in Saarland 

Am 01.10. kann ich nicht, da fahr ich nach Dabo


----------



## crazyeddie (25. September 2010)

ich hab eine hellena 2.5 plus aufm kopf, der link führt zu meinem testbericht. kurzfassung: kaufen!

ich werde auch versuchen freitags das ein oder andere mal am start zu sein.


----------



## basti1985 (25. September 2010)

würd mich auch interessieren


----------



## krasser devil (25. September 2010)

k.wein schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs ,
> ich bin auch wieder auf dem Rad. Ich werde morgen ( Freitag ) um 19:15 einen kleinen Nightride mit Spichboy starten. Treffpunkt ist bei mir zu Hause, da wir noch kurz das Bike von Spichboy tunen müssen.
> Vielleicht hat jemand Lust . Alternativ können wir gegen 19:45 an der Schleuse in Güdingen sein.
> Wird auf jeden Fall gemütlich, ich bin sozusagen Neueinsteiger.
> ...



Tach auch.
Bin ebenso SB Biker. Seid ihr immer Freitags um 20 Uhr an der Schleuse in Güdingen?!
Fahre die Helena2.0


----------



## Laktatbolzen (28. September 2010)

Tach zusammen,

so wie sieht es aus Freitag 20 uhr Güdinger Schleuse?
2-3 Stunden?

Gruß Tilo


----------



## krasser devil (28. September 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Tach zusammen,
> 
> so wie sieht es aus Freitag 20 uhr Güdinger Schleuse?
> 2-3 Stunden?
> ...



Hab ich nix dagegen ! Melde mich aber nochmal Donnerstag, wie soll das Wetter werden?
Karsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brillenboogie (28. September 2010)

freunde der nacht!

wie sieht es morgen aus? regen soll es keinen geben und früh genug dunkel wird es auch...
19h30 an besagtem treffpunkt aus beitrag #7?! 2-3 stunden trailspaß schwarzenberg-bartenberg-stiefel und wieder zurück. 
für alternativ vorschläge bezüglich uhrzeit sowie streckenführung bin ich selbstverständlich offen.
ich hoffe auf zahlreiches erscheinen...oder zumindest 1-2 begleiter, daß ich mich nicht wieder allein im wald fürchten muß!

stay tuned!
tim

ps: bringt bestenfalls etwas geduld und reichlich federweg mit - könnte der tempoangleichung bergauf wie bergab durchaus zuträglich sein. man sollte nicht ausser acht lassen, daß ich neben leichter adipositas und herzleiden euch koryphäen der senioren II kategorie gegenüber 1-3 jahrzehnte trainingsrückstand habe...


----------



## spichboy (28. September 2010)

20 Uhr ist OK (19:30 ginge auch).

Freue mich und melde mich nochmals kurz am Do. Abend oder aber Freitags im Laufe des Tages.

Akkus sind bereits voll. Nur die Sommerreifen sind noch drauf...

Viele Grüße
Christophe


----------



## georgh (28. September 2010)

spichboy schrieb:


> 20 Uhr ist OK (19:30 ginge auch).
> 
> Freue mich und melde mich nochmals kurz am Do. Abend oder aber Freitags im Laufe des Tages.
> 
> ...


 
Salut Nachbar

Kleiner Irrtum bei dir!
Tim will MORGEN-MITTWOCH-auf 's Rad!
Ich bin noch unentschlossen--Lampe ist aber voll)

Gruß Georg


----------



## spichboy (28. September 2010)

Salut zurück, 

dann würde ich sagen, mache ich gleich mal einen Freitagabend Fred auf. Dann gibt es keine Überschneidungen.

A+
Christophe


----------



## Laktatbolzen (28. September 2010)

Ich hatte für Freitag gefragt dann weiter im neuen Fred....


----------



## brillenboogie (29. September 2010)

planänderung: treffpunkt 19.15 fußgängerbrücke st.arnual bzw. 19.30 westspange. grobe richtung steinbachtal, führung durch georgh und mw, tempovorgabe gemütlich, fahrradgattung sofa. 
over and out


----------



## puremalt (5. Oktober 2010)

Mittwoch, 19.00. Daarler Brigg. Wer kommt?


----------



## c1deli (5. Oktober 2010)

puremalt schrieb:


> Mittwoch, 19.00. Daarler Brigg. Wer kommt?



nohdemm die AKF de oste, de norde unn die koellertaler schonnmol des oeftere beehrt hat, ja dann kann se jo aach mol noh de guedinger schleusewaerter im weste gugge gehn
erschd reschd, wenn der herr puremalt so nett froht unn aach widda debei iss
spichboy unn olli: jo, hat uns aach gefall letschde freidaa!

de deli


----------



## puremalt (6. Oktober 2010)

Vorraussichtliche Strecke: Daarler Wiesen, Kaninchen-, Schwarzen-, Barten-Berg, Stiefel, Spinne, Brebach, Daarler Brigg. 

Treffpunkt 1: Staustufe Burbach 18:30 Uhr
Treffpunkt 2: uff da Daarler Brigg 19:00 Uhr

Tempo: dusma


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brillenboogie (6. Oktober 2010)

wann wäre denn mit eurer ankunft am schwarzenberg zu rechnen? dort könnte ich ab 19.30 aufschlagen und dafür sorgen, daß tatsächlich dusma gefahren wird!

tim


----------



## puremalt (6. Oktober 2010)

19:30 am Turm?

Bremser, vor allem ortskundige, sind nächtens stets willkommen


----------



## brillenboogie (6. Oktober 2010)

19.30 am turm wird knapp. 19.40 schaffe ich sicher. 

à toute!


----------



## Parabike (11. Oktober 2010)

komme auch mit 2 Mann Daarler Brigg= die alte Brücke hinter der sog. Hundewiese?


----------



## 3-eleven (11. Oktober 2010)

Parabike schrieb:


> komme auch mit 2 Mann Daarler Brigg= die alte Brücke hinter der sog. Hundewiese?


 
Hundewiese habe ich noch nicht gehört - für mich sind es die Daaler Wiesen, da beim Yachthafen. Die "Daaler Brigg" ist auf jeden Fall die Steuer-Verschwendungs-Brücke mit 4 Spuren ohne Anschluss ans Strassennetz  Kurz vor der Ostspange...


----------



## k.wein (11. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,
habe diese Woche Frühschicht und kann mit. Wann wollt ihr fahren ? Ich kann jeden Tag außer Mittwoch, da passe ich auf die Kids auf.
Gruß.
        Karsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Parabike (12. Oktober 2010)

Das ist genau die Brücke die ich meine. Daarler Wiesen kenn ich auch unter Hundewiese. Dort gibts wohl ein paar Hunde I.G. die sich dort regelmäßig treffen.


----------



## puremalt (12. Oktober 2010)

Die Brücke ist auch bekannt als Soda-Brücke, denn die hat keinen richtigen Zweck und steht einfach nur so da.

Also dieser Treff findet üblicherweise Mittwochs statt. Ich selbst kann auch Do., aber das ist dann arg dicht am Freitags-Niteride (falls man beide fahren will)

Ich bin übrigens begeistert: die letzten beiden Jahre war's eine ziemlich einsame Veranstaltung und jetzt kriegen wir sogar 2 Gruppen hin.


----------



## Klinger (12. Oktober 2010)

Vielleicht gibts dann auch noch eine 3. Chicken-Gruppe: Abfahrt vor 19:00 und Rückkehr spätestens 22:00?????
Wenn ich nochmal im Lande bin, dann arbeite ich dran.


----------



## k.wein (12. Oktober 2010)

puremalt schrieb:


> Die Brücke ist auch bekannt als Soda-Brücke, denn die hat keinen richtigen Zweck und steht einfach nur so da.
> 
> Also dieser Treff findet üblicherweise Mittwochs statt. Ich selbst kann auch Do., aber das ist dann arg dicht am Freitags-Niteride (falls man beide fahren will)
> 
> Ich bin übrigens begeistert: die letzten beiden Jahre war's eine ziemlich einsame Veranstaltung und jetzt kriegen wir sogar 2 Gruppen hin.



Leute,da ich das ganze Jahr abstinent war, bräuchte ich mal Tag , Treffpunkt und Uhrzeit.
Ich würde diese Woche gerne fahren.
Wann geht es Freitag los und wo 
Gruß.
        Karsten


----------



## 3-eleven (13. Oktober 2010)

Klinger schrieb:


> Vielleicht gibts dann auch noch eine 3. Chicken-Gruppe: Abfahrt vor 19:00 und Rückkehr spätestens 22:00?????
> Wenn ich nochmal im Lande bin, dann arbeite ich dran.


 
Käme mir auch entgegen


----------



## puremalt (13. Oktober 2010)

Ich muß für heute absagen. Muss länger schaffen.


----------



## Parabike (13. Oktober 2010)

Macht mal ne konkrete Ansage wer heute um 19 Uhr an die Daarler Brück bzw. 19:30-19:40 an den Turm kommt.
Parabike+1 19 Uhr Daarler Brücke


----------



## puremalt (13. Oktober 2010)

Kleiner Hinweis: das Treffen, worauf du dich beziehst, war letzte Woche


----------



## Parabike (13. Oktober 2010)

Ups .. das heute hat niemand geplant zu fahren?


----------



## Laktatbolzen (25. Oktober 2010)

Hätte Morgen jemand nach 17 uhr Lust und Zeit für ne kleine Tour 2-2,5 h


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikkimann (1. November 2010)

wird mittwoch abends noch gefahren?
würd da gern mal mit.
grüsse


----------



## k.wein (2. November 2010)

Hallo,
Wir sind gerade vom Nightride zurück. 
Mittwoch und Freitag haben wir auch geplant.
Gruß.
       Karsten


----------



## mikkimann (2. November 2010)

gestern noch wohlauf und jetzt erkältet.
wird diese woche leider nix.
sorry


----------



## k.wein (2. November 2010)

Morgen wird es zw. 19:30 und 20:00 Uhr losgehen. Entweder in Güdingen oder in Alsting.
Gruß.
     Karsten


----------



## Laktatbolzen (2. November 2010)

Also Mitwochs kann ich ja nimmer.
Freitag iss aber klar odaa?

Gruß Tilo


----------



## k.wein (3. November 2010)

Da ich Urlaub habe ,bin ich am Freitag dabei.
Spichboy kann, glaube ich, um 20:00 Uhr.
Gruß.
           Karsten


----------

